
Translytical has become synonymous with real-time - jinqueeny
https://www.infoworld.com/article/3261028/database/translytical-has-become-synonymous-with-real-time.html
======
jinqueeny
New Jargon never stops to appear. Anyone knows what's the difference between
"translytical" and "HTAP"?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_transactional/analytica...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_transactional/analytical_processing_\(HTAP\))

